# Motobecane no more.



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, not to long ago I posted a Motobecane that I got for free from a friend that was stacked with a triple, Shimano Sora, and wickedly heavy. 
















So this past sunday I got fed up and decided that I would make it into my town bike and a single speed. 

So Sunday morning I took it apart and began to sand it, then realized that stripping it would be much easier. Ordered some cheap parts via ebay and by Sunday evening I was painting it flat black. MOnday i spent the day removing any labels on the parts i already had and also spent it cleaning parts and using steel wool on the flat black paint. This morning I woke and used a matte clear coat on the flat black and once it dried I used the steel wool again. i wanted a rustic finish. 

I spent the middle of today putting everything back together and waiting to see if any of the parts would show. sure enuff all the parts showed. ( if you order from Ca and it ships ground we generally receive it the next day). 

I put the conversion kit on another set of wheels I had then added the chain tensioner and front brake levers. On sunday i converted my Triple into a 42T single crank. The only not modified part are the horrible Sora-Ace brakes but last night I found some Ultegra SL brakes from ebay for $20 bucks (buy it now) don't ask me who and why. So until those get here I am stuck with the Sora. But the total cost of my conversion is very little.








MOtobecane _ got for free from friend.
wheels - had extra set in my garage
Crankset - conversion from original crank
Brakes - old sora from original motobecane
Handlebars - from original motobecane
Stem- free from friend
Saddle- Had in my closet just in case I wanted to switch on my race bike








$20 Brake levers - Tekro New (removed logos to look cleaner) Ebay
$20 Chain tensioner - Ebay
$15 Conversion cog set - Ebay
$5 Bar tape - Perfomance
$4 - flat black paint 
$4 - matte clear coat








Review, :

Well since I already have race bike and wanted a junker bike for cruising town I decided to build this up
however after riding this, and feeling how smooth it is I will probably end up riding it more than planned and certainly would not consider it a junker. Alot of freedom in only having one gear.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> Alot of freedom in only having one gear.


You could have gotten that same freedom by just not shifting gears


----------

